# White TT brought back to life



## E (May 7, 2002)

Thought i'd put a link here to detailingworld where Robbie of Valet Magic did the paintwork correction on my white TT last week.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=82774

I got the car in Feb this year from the one, and only, lady owner. The car was clean but it looked like it had a basic wash all through it's life, when I got it the door shuts and under bonnet were filthy, I suppose cos these couldnt be seen, I managed to sort these areas out myself buy didnt feel confident in 'trying' on the outside. Anyway I finally got round to getting the outside paintwork sorted, thought i'd get it done properly to start with so i've got a good basis to keep on top of with regular cleaning.

E


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Glad i could help 

Robbie


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

my tt was originally from london to and the original reg before my private plate was lp51 nfx, only a couple of digits out, bit of a coincidence.


----------

